# voller Hoffnung



## j-Adore

"Ich glaube, es ist wichtig, *voller Hoffnung* in die Zukunft zu blicken."


Q1: I’m not sure how to interpret "voller Hoffnung". At first glance, it seems like an adjective phrase with the meaning of "(be) full of hope". In this specific sentence, however, it seems to serve more as a prepositional phrase or an adverbial phrase with the meaning of "with full of hope" or “hopefully".

Perhaps, both "voller Hoffnung" and "in die Zukunft" are prepositional phrases connected with the verb "blicken"?


Just for the sake of facilitating understanding (from an English-speaker’s perspective), can I think this way?

"Ich glaube, es ist wichtig, zu blicken *in *die Zukunft, *voller *Hoffnung."

= “I believe it is important to look *to *the future, *with full of* hope.”


Q2: I’m not sure why you need to use the comparative “voller” instead of “voll”. Is it incorrect to say instead:

"Ich glaube, es ist wichtig, *voll Hoffnung* in die Zukunft zu blicken."


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I’m not sure how to interpret "voller Hoffnung"


"Voller Hoffnung" is a predicative genitive to the verb "blicken". Such genitives are quite rare in contemporary German and are mostly part of fixed phrases like "reinen Herzens sein", "gleichen Alters sein", "guten Mutes sein", and, similar to in your example "voller Erwartung/Hoffnung/Spannung sein". Besides the verb "sein" other verbs like "gehen, blicken, scheinen, bleiben" are in many cases possible.

Often you can repace the genitive with a prepositional object, e.g.

_mit (großer) Hoffnung in die Zukunft blicken_



j-Adore said:


> why you need to use the comparative “voller” instead of “voll”.


It's simply a fixed phrase.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "Voller Hoffnung" is a predicative genitive to the verb "blicken


I find this answer surprising. I think that 'voller' is not a genitive here (compare ''ich bin voller Hoffnung'': this is certainly not a feminine genitive!). And the example ''reinen Herzens sein'' is not a suitable comparison in my opinion.
Besides, 'voller' is not a comparative. See here: Voller.


----------



## Kajjo

How would you analyse it? How would you analyse the more simple example "Er ist voller Hoffnung."?



bearded said:


> Besides, 'voller' is not a comparative.


That's right. It's a preposition here, which governs a genitive.

This said, we could analyse the title phrase as genitive prepositional object, too.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> How would you analyse the more simple example "Er ist voller Hoffnung."?


If instead of Hoffnung there was 'Hass', I'm sure you would not say _Er ist voller Hasses, _nor (another example) _ein Fass voller Biers:  _which proves that 'Hoffnung' is not a genitive in the expression _er ist voller Hoffnung._
Between _Er ist reinen Herzens / er ist guter Laune _and _er ist voller Hoffnung _there is a substantial difference: in the former expressions there are real genitives and the adjectives are attributes, in the latter there is no genitive (in my view), and 'voller' is not an attribute to Hoffnung.

According to my old _Grammatik-Lehrbuch, _'voller' is an indeclinable, crystallized (_erstarrt, _originally from 'voll') adjective which can function either as a predicate of the subject (like in _er ist voller Hoffnung_) or as a predicate/predicative of an object/complement (like in _ich traf einen Mann voller Hass). _'Voller' can also be regarded as a preposition, but then the noun/substantive governed by it is also undeclined.  I know that Duden says it governs either the genitive or the dative case (dative - if at all -prevails in my opinion), but then a genitive ending is seldom to be found..
Consequently, I would say that in _Er ist voller Hoffnung _the part ''voller Hoffnung'' is an adverbial phrase, in which 'voller' is an invariable predicate to the 'er' subject, and 'Hoffnung' an undeclined complement according to the rule.

In the title phrase, instead of ''es ist wichtig.. zu blicken'' you could say ''es ist wichtig, dass man blickt''. I consider 'voller (Hoffnung)' as a predicate referring to the impersonal subject 'man' - which does not appear because of the infinitive construction.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Er ist voller Hasses


 Da hast du recht, das würde und könnte man so nicht sagen. Dagegen wäre aber durchaus richtig:

_Er war voll des Hasses. 
voll des Lobes_

Siehe auch hier:

Fragen Sie Dr. Bopp! » Der Fall in »der Meinung sein«


----------



## bearded

Warum canoonet/Dr.Bopp mit gleichem Wert die Beispiele _ich bin guter Hoffnung _und _ich bin voller Hoffnung _auflistet, ist mir rätselhaft. Beim ersten Ausdruck  ist die Bedeutung ''ich habe (eine) gute Hoffnung..'', beim zweiten stimmt ''ich habe eine volle Hoffnung'' jedoch nicht, und die Bedeutung ist wohl ''ich bin voll von Hoffnung''.

Mit 'voll' stimmen übrigens die Genitive wie in Deinen literarischen Bespielen schon. Es ist hier aber von der erstarrten Form 'voller' die Rede.


----------



## Demiurg

Wen's interessiert: hier gibt's einen Foliensatz zu dem Thema in Deutsch: Zur Wortart und Kasusrektion des Wortes _voller_.


----------



## bearded

Sehr interessant.  Danke, Demiurg!


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube, wir sollten zwischen _voller _+ unflektiertes Substantiv (z.B. _voller Wasser_) und _voller _+ Genitiv Plural NP (z.B. _voller schleimiger Würmer_) unterscheiden. Letzteres ist m.E. recht einfach zu analysieren, nämlich als partitiver Genitiv und _voller _ist Genitiv Plural von _voll_. Ersteres ist etwas schwieriger. Man muss es wohl einfach als erstarrten Ausdruck ansehen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _voller schleimiger Würmer...._ Letzteres ist m.E. recht einfach zu analysieren, nämlich als partitiver Genitiv und _voller _ist Genitiv Plural von _voll_


Meinst Du wirklich, dass im Satz _Ich sehe ein Rohr voller schleimiger Würmer  _''voller'' Genitiv Plural von _voll _sei? Das Rohr ist doch voll, nicht die Würmer. Oder vielleicht hab ich Dich missverstanden (ich weiß nämlich nicht, was NP bedeutet...).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich deute "voller" hier als Präposition, die mit Genitiv steht.

Duden | voller | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

(@bearded: NP = Nominalphrase, nehme ich an)


----------



## JClaudeK

"voll" als alternative Schreibweise von _ voll*er*_?

*Wortart:* Präposition
*Phrasenbildung:* P + NP: _ein Schiff *voll* illegaler Waffen,_
*Alternative Schreibweise:*  voll*er*
*Rektion:* NP Genitiv: _Nachbarn [...] bieten ihren Gruß an und ein großes Tablett mit Schalen *voll kreischend bunter Fruchtcocktails*.
_
Duden bietet aber auch das Beispiel mit Dativ: _"ein Buch voller schwarze*m* Humor" _


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Meinst Du wirklich, dass im Satz _Ich sehe ein Rohr voller schleimiger Würmer  _''voller'' Genitiv Plural von _voll _sei? Das Rohr ist doch voll, nicht die Würmer. Oder vielleicht hab ich Dich missverstanden (ich weiß nämlich nicht, was NP bedeutet...).


Du hast wohl recht. Der Duden beschreibt es als einen fossilen Nominativ. Die traditionelle Erklärung als Kontraktion von _voll der _wird heute allgemein abgelehnt, sie spielt für das intuitive Verständnis durch Muttersprachler schon noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Die traditionelle Erklärung als Kontraktion von _voll der _wird heute allgemein abgelehnt


Soso, wird sie das? Ich gehöre keinesfalls zu den "allgemeinen" Ablehnern. Für mich ist das ganz klar ein zur Präposition erstarrter Genitivus partitivus, auch wenn der natürlich urspünglich -als es sich bei dem Wort noch um ein Adjektiv handelte- nur zu unbestimmten Pluralen und nicht-zählbaren Feminina im Singular (deshalb ja jeweils auch nur mit Null-Artikel) passte. Es gibt keine Präpositionen mit dem Nominativ! (Dogma!)

Aber ich wiederhole mich und andere aus einem anderen Forum!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Soso, wird sie das?


Naja, es lässt sich wohl einfach keine solche Entwicklung nachweisen. Aber mir geht es so wie Dir, meine muttersprachliche Intuition lässt praktisch keine andere Interpretation zu, als einen partitiven Genitiv. Das kann auch durch das von Bearded beschriebene semantische Problem nicht erschüttert werden.


----------



## bearded

Sollte _voller _eine Kontraktion von _voll der _darstellen, dann würde wohl ursprünglich nur der Teil _der _(und die darauffolgenden Substantive) im Genitivus partitivus stehen, nicht aber das ganze Wort _voller - _scheint's mir - ,ansonsten würde der Ausdruck _voller + x _keinen Sinn ergeben.  Stimmt Ihr Muttersprachler dem zu?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sollte _voller _eine Kontraktion von _voll der _darstellen, dann würde wohl ursprünglich nur der Teil _der _(und die darauffolgenden Substantive) im Genitivus partitivus stehen, nicht aber das ganze Wort _voller - _scheint's mir - ,ansonsten würde der Ausdruck _voller + x _keinen Sinn ergeben.  Stimmt Ihr Muttersprachler dem zu?


Ja klar, darum ist die Erklärung ja auch so verführerisch. Sie würde dein Problem lösen und gleichzeitig eine partitive Interpretation ermöglichen.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> ein zur Präposition erstarrter Genitivus partitivus


Dem stimme ich ebenfalls zu, aber ich sehe aus Sicht des zeitgenössischen Betrachters intuitiv die Präposition mit Genitiv. Das wäre die aktuelle und vor allem für Sprachlerner geradlinige Analyse.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das wäre die aktuelle und vor allem für Sprachlerner geradlinige Analyse.


Und was machst Du damit?


JClaudeK said:


> Duden bietet aber auch das Beispiel mit Dativ: _"ein Buch voller schwarze*m* Humor" _


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und was machst Du damit?


Umgangssprachliche resp. regionale Alternative für _voller schwarzen Humors_. So ähnlich wie _wegen dem_ statt _wegen des_.


----------



## gvergara

JClaudeK said:


> Duden bietet aber auch das Beispiel mit Dativ: _"ein Buch voller schwarze*m* Humor" _


Wenn das stimmt, ist es dann richtig zu sagen _eine Kiste voller rote*n* Äpfel*n*_?


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Wenn das stimmt, ist es dann richtig zu sagen _eine Kiste voller rote*n* Äpfel*n*_?


Nein, mir sträuben sich dabei jedenfalls die Haare! Für den Ersatz-Dativ besteht im Plural und im Femininum ja auch kein Grund, wenn das Substantiv im Genitiv von einem flektierten Adjektiv oder einem Artikel begleitet wird, ist er ja als solcher erkennbar. Nur im Maskulinum und Neutrum Singular ist das nicht der Fall. Da wäre er allerdings meist am Substantiv mit seinem Genitiv-"s" erkennbar. Warum es trotzdem offensichtlich (auch bei mir!) eine Aversion dagegen gibt,

_ein Buch voller schwarze*n* Humor*s* _​
zu sagen, kann ich dir im Moment auch nicht erklären.

Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass nach Nullartikel das attributive Adjektiv immer den starken Kasus-Marker (die Endung des bestimmten Artikels) trägt, außer eben im Genitiv Singular Maskulinum und ~Neutrum. Da wäre die Artikel-Endung normalerweise "*s*", das Adjektiv trägt aber in diesem Fall die schwache Endung "e*n*". Die Aversion gegen doppeltes "s", sowohl beim Nomen als auch bei seinem adjektivischen Begleiter, ist allerdings verständlich.

_die Nachteile weiße*s* Mehl*s* ---> die Nachteile weiße*n* Mehls
ein Buch schwarze*s* Humor*s* ---> ein Buch schwarze*n* Humors
ein Eimer schwarzer Farbe_​


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, mir sträuben sich dabei jedenfalls die Haare!


Mir auch.
_eine Kiste voller rote*n* Äpfel*n*_ klingt in der Tat schrecklich.

_Dr. Bopp_ sagt dazu:


> Allein stehende Substantive werden nach „voller“ im Nominativ resp. ungebeugt verwendet:
> _ein Raum voller Kunstgegenstände_
> Tritt ein Adjektiv hinzu, verwendet man den Genitiv:
> _ein Raum voller interessanter Kunstgegenstände_
> _Die Bäume waren voller zwitschernder Vögel_
> _Sie musterten einander voller gegenseitigen Misstrauens_


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> _Dr. Bopp_ sagt dazu:


Dann haben wir aber wieder die Frage, um welche Wortart es sich bei _voller_ eigentlich handelt, um die sich Dr. Bopp in seinem Canoo.net herummogelt. Entweder es ist eine Präposition, die abweichend vom Dogma hier auch mal mit dem Nominativ benutzt wird, oder es ist ein attributives Adjektiv zum folgenden Substantiv im partitiven Genitiv, was aber nur zum Plural und zum Femininum Singular passt. Was Duden damit meint, das Wort _voller_ selbst sei ein erstarrter Nominativ von _voll_, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Was außer _die Geschichte_ soll etwa Nominativ sein an:


			
				o.b.-Werbung said:
			
		

> Die Geschichte der Menstruation ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse.



 Sinnfrei informiert: Die Geschichte der Menstruation ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse. Liegt das an der Werbung? Eine Frau legt einen Tampon in ihre Hand und sagt „er nimmt die Menstruation da auf wo sie entsteht“. Ist das Aufklärung?


----------



## gvergara

Kapiert, vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Gernot Back said:


> Soso, wird sie das? Ich gehöre keinesfalls zu den "allgemeinen" Ablehnern. Für mich ist das ganz klar ein zur Präposition erstarrter Genitivus partitivus, auch wenn der natürlich urspünglich -als es sich bei dem Wort noch um ein Adjektiv handelte- nur zu unbestimmten Pluralen und nicht-zählbaren Feminina im Singular (deshalb ja jeweils auch nur mit Null-Artikel) passte. Es gibt keine Präpositionen mit dem Nominativ! (Dogma!)
> 
> Aber ich wiederhole mich und andere aus einem anderen Forum!



Hallo,

in wenigen Worten, welchen Kasus verwendest du für die Adjektive und Substantive nach voller?

_ein Buch voller schwarzen Humor--> schwarz im Genitiv; Humor im Nominativ 

oder

ein Buch voller schwarzen Humors? --> beides im Genitiv

Früchte voller Wasser oder Früchte voller Wassers?

Stadium voller Nackte oder Stadium voller Nackter?_

es gibt ja keine Einigung, richtig?

Danke


----------



## Hutschi

In Englisch würde ich sagen: being full of hope. Ist das richtig?


----------



## JClaudeK

pedro_trionix said:


> in wenigen Worten, welchen Kasus verwendest du für die Adjektive und Substantive nach voller?



_ein Buch voller schwarzen Humor 

oder

ein Buch voller schwarzen Humors 

Früchte voller Wasser  oder Früchte voller Wassers 

Stadium voller Nackte oder Stadium voller Nackter  _(_Nackte_ ist ein substantiviertes Adjektiv)


Was meinst Du mit "es gibt ja keine Einigung"?


----------



## pedro_trionix

JClaudeK said:


> _ein Buch voller schwarzen Humor
> 
> oder
> 
> ein Buch voller schwarzen Humors
> 
> Früchte voller Wasser  oder Früchte voller Wassers
> 
> Stadium voller Nackte oder Stadium voller Nackter  _(_Nackte_ ist ein substantiviertes Adjektiv)
> 
> 
> Was meinst Du mit "es gibt ja keine Einigung"?



Ich meine, ob es abweichende Meinungen zu dem zu verwendenden Kasus nach _voller _gibt.

*Soll ich mich einfach nach dem Duden richten?*

„Substantive nach voller bleiben ungebeugt, tritt ein Adjektiv hinzu, verwendet man den Genitiv.“

Also,

Ein Buch voller Humor. (Humor ungebeugt)
Ein Buch voller schwarzen Humors. (Genitiv, weil dazwischen ein Adjektiv kommt)

Eine Reise voller Freude.
Eine Reise voller unglaublicher Freude.

Ein Kind voller Hass.
Ein Kind voller unerwarteten Hasses.

Ein Haus voller Frauen.
Ein Haus voller junger Frauen.

Eine Kiste voller Äpfel.
Eine Kiste voller roter Äpfel.

Ein Eimer voller Wasser.
Ein Eimer voller dunklen Wassers.


----------



## Frieder

Hi,
Ich bin nur ein Muttersprachler, und in diesem Fall habe ich keine Ahnung von den Regeln. Für mich funktioniert _voller _nur mit Plural-Substantiven. Ich sehe das so:

Ein Buch voller Humor. (Humor ungebeugt) -> Ein Buch voll Humor (nicht so gut) -> Ein humorvolles Buch​Ein Buch voller schwarzen Humors. (Genitiv, weil dazwischen ein Adjektiv kommt)-> Ein Buch voll des schwarzen Humors (veraltet/umständlich/steif), besser: Ein Buch randvoll mit schwarzem Humor.​​Eine Reise voller Freude. ->Eine Reise kann nichts enthalten und deshalb auch nicht voll mit etwas sein. Funktioniert bei mir nicht.​Eine Reise voller unglaublicher Freude. ->Das gleiche hier.​​Ein Kind voller Hass. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das geht so nicht.​Ein Kind voller unerwarteten Hasses. Sogar noch schlimmer​​Ein Haus voller Frauen.​Ein Haus voller junger Frauen.​​Eine Kiste voller Äpfel.​Eine Kiste voller roter Äpfel.​​Ein Eimer voller Wasser. -> Ein Eimer voll Wasser​Ein Eimer voller dunklen Wassers. -> Ein Eimer voll des dunklen Wassers: veraltet/formal/hölzern/ungelenk. -> Ein Eimer voll mit dunklem Wasser.​

Aber vielleicht solltest du dem Duden mehr vertrauen als meinem Sprachgefühl ...

(EDIT: Sorry, hatte nicht gesehen, dass der Faden auf Deutsch ist)


----------



## Kajjo

Ich stimme Frieder vollkommen zu, so empfinde ich das auch. Alles andere ist nicht idiomatisch und verbreitet.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Ihr würdet dann _voller_ ausschließlich mit zählbaren Pluralen, im Nominativ verwenden und falls Adjektive noch dazu kommen, diese einfach im Genitiv beugen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Für mich funktioniert _voller _nur mit Plural-Substantiven.
> [....]
> Ein Kind voller Hass. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das geht so nicht. Ein Kind voller unerwarteten Hasses.


Das Singular-Beispiel mit _Kind_ halte ich auch für .

Mit _Wasser _dagegen habe ich (seltsamerweise) nichts gegen "voller" einzuwenden.
Es gibt übrigens unzählige Beispiele dafür, z.B.




> Alles _voller Wasser_. Man kann ihn zwar weder sehen noch riechen, doch er ist überall: der Wasserdampf!
> [*]Um eine Badewanne _voller Wasser_ zu verschmutzen, reicht ein halber Tropfen!
> [*]Freies Wochenende, ein Fluss, eine Senke _voller Wasser_: In Gumpen kann man selbst im Hochsommer eiskalt baden.
> [*]Wasser hat Gewicht - wer eine große Gießkanne _voller Wasser_ tragen will, muss schwer schleppen
> [*]Manchmal sackt das Erdreich grossflächig ab, sodass sich Senken oder Krater _voller Wasser_ bilden.




Ngram Viewer zeigt allerdings eine deutliche Vorliebe für "voll Wasser".

Bei "voll/ voller Hoffnung" ist das Ergebnis umgekehrt (wahrscheinlich weil "voll/er Hoffnung" in Büchern öfter vorkommt als "voll/ voller Wasser).




pedro_trionix said:


> _voller_ ausschließlich mit zählbaren Pluralen, im Nominativ verwenden


Wie Du sehen kannst, kann man das nicht als absolute Regel anwenden.


Siehe auch
Zur Wortart und Kasusrektion des Wortes _voller_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Frieder nur teilweise zu.

So kann ich mir eine Reise voller überraschungen gut vorstellen, ebenso ein Gespräch voller Missverständnisse.
Ein Kind voller Hass ist ein hasserfülltes Kind. Ich sehe nicht, warum es das nicht geben kann.
Bei anderen Wendungen würde ich mehr zulassen. 
Ein  Eimer voller Wasser. Hier liegt die Betonung auf dem besonderen Wert des Wassers.
Ein Eimer voll Wasser. Hier ist es eher einfach ein mit Wasser gefüllter Eimer.
Ein Eimervoll Wasser. Hier ist es ein Maß bzw. eine Menge.


----------

